# Mechanical Reefer sound



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Does anyone have the USA Trains sound system (RS-0007) for their mechanical reefer? If so, is it possible to post a YouTube video of it so I can hear the sound?


I'm looking to add sound to my HO scale mechanical reefers and have been searching through various options on how to do this.






I created a tentative sound file based on my own recordings, but just wondering what commercial sound systems sound like.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I was not impressed with USA sound units. The ones I saw by several different club members tended to run randomly, and the bell/horns had random activation. 

Of course the newer costly engines have the Phoenix sound and these work fine. 

I loike the LGB/Sierra/Phoeniz/Dallee/Zimo etc method of magnets to make these happen at stations and bridges. 

Better yet is DCC with action by function keys.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Dan Pierce on 13 Feb 2011 05:49 AM 

Better yet is DCC with action by function keys. 

Exactly how I plan to do it. I'm using a Digitrax SoundBug placed inside some HO scale mechanical reefers. All DCC on our HO scale layout.

I'm just wondering what the first mechanical reefers sounded like back in the mid to late 1950s.


Guessing on my part, but perhaps something like this YouTube video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OpDUgisZ7uM


----------

